
Ask HN: Applications for extreme low- and high temperature RFID tag? - tvanorsouw
Applications for extreme low- and high temperature RFID tag.<p>Are there (creative) people who want to think along with me for an application of a technological development? Are you working in an industry where extremely low or high temperatures (-190°C to 450°C) occur? Or do you just want to think along? Then I am looking for you!<p>We have developed an RFID tag that can withstand extreme temperatures (-190°C to 450°C), tags that are currently on the market can only handle temperatures from -20°C to 150°C. For the development of an application for our low- and high temperature tag I am looking for input through an online brainstorm &#x2F; braindump. Through the following link you can enter your ideas in an online padlet (no registration necessary and completely anonymous).
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;padlet.com&#x2F;tvanorsouw&#x2F;f7wbwyn2o9es<p>More information about the RFID technology, the development that we’ve made, the purpose of the brainstorm and explanation about padlet can be found via the following link.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;document&#x2F;d&#x2F;1evaa1XS1439syr4EByM0cFTXu1Kkvucbw7XuVfusGkc&#x2F;edit?usp=sharing<p>If you want to know more don’t hesitate to contact me!
(E: stagiair.eindhoven@go-jsb.com)
======
mchannon
This is probably best rephrased as an "Ask HN:".

The -20C to 150C existing range is instructive- you don't need to hit both
your extremes, merely occasionally deviate past those extremes. -20C for
instance occurs throughout the world, so any outdoor vehicle or asset rental
tag would benefit from a hardier version.

If the RFID tag can employ a bit of logic (it's dipped below 140 C, or above
-10 C and that's only when it emits, for example) then the world is replete
with applications in the food service and manufacturing industries.

Yup. Freezer alarm beacons are your bread and butter with this technology, but
only if you can put some signal to them.

I'd consider instead of touting your larger gamut of temperatures, developing
technology to tune predictable failures (and perhaps permanent ones) at
bespoke temperatures. It'd be very handy to scan a pallet of eggs and know
that the -1.4C threshold had been crossed, with frost damage a likely result.

Reach out to me directly if you want some US engineering support- know a
startup in the food service industry that has a market for this kind of stuff.

~~~
cm2012
Best HN comment I've seen in a while. Good detail here.

------
2_listerine_pls
Are we supposed to do your work for free?

~~~
tvanorsouw
I'm not asking you to do my work for free or to deliver a complete business
plan. I'm just asking for input in the form of ideas for a extreme low- and
high temperature tags.

